# II Magazine refund



## davidvel (Nov 26, 2008)

II's site says you can get a refund if you don't want their magazine "benefit."

I know its only $12 but has anyone successfully received a refund? What do you send them?


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 26, 2008)

I've never heard of this. Could you provide a link to the page on I.I.'s web site that says they'll give you a $12 refund. Since I always just toss the magazine out, I'd just as soon lower my MF's and save the space in the landfill.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 26, 2008)

Me too!  Please link us so we can save paper and not get that stupid magazine anymore.


----------



## gmarine (Nov 26, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Me too!  Please link us so we can save paper and not get that stupid magazine anymore.



The refund isnt for the Interval magazine. Its a promotion that II is running where you receive a free magazine subscription from a few choices when making an exchange or buying a Getaway. There is an option to instead receive a $12 refund instead of the magazine.

To see the details log in to the II website then click on benefits on the top then click on magazine benefits.


----------



## davidvel (Nov 26, 2008)

I guess this is new. You get it when you sign up or exchange ("1 per member per year"), so I guess you get $12 back on your exchange fee. 

If you would prefer not to receive a magazine subscription and instead prefer to receive a refund, please print out a copy of proof of your Interval qualified transaction (list of qualified transactions can be found at: http://www.intervalworld.com) write the word "Refund" on it, complete and print the form below and mail both documents within 30 days of your qualified transaction to: Condé Nast Special Programs, Interval International, P.O. Box 37722, Boone, IA 50037-0722 to obtain a refund for the magazine's stated value. 

If you have any questions about this special member benefit, please feel free to call 1-888-474-5263.​


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 27, 2008)

This doesn't look like a refund off the I.I. magazine but off the discounted magazine subscriptions they offer to members. To date I have never recieved Conde Nast magazines from internval.


----------



## GeNioS (Nov 27, 2008)

It's been there for a long time....figured everyone was already aware of it.

I actually called and complained to Marriott because it's such fine print.  They will honor the refund.  The reason I was ticked off is that they raised the exchange cost from Marriott to Marriott, then this magazine thing pops up.  It's "free" but you can get a "refund?"  They said there is no relation between the higher rates and the "free" offer, but.......


----------



## GeNioS (Nov 27, 2008)

dougp26364 said:


> This doesn't look like a refund off the I.I. magazine but off the discounted magazine subscriptions they offer to members. To date I have never recieved Conde Nast magazines from internval.


After you make the exchange, in your messages, there will be a link to claim your "free" subscription.


----------



## davidvel (Nov 27, 2008)

GeNioS said:


> After you make the exchange, in your messages, there will be a link to claim your "free" subscription.


And as you said, waaaaay at teh bottom how to get your "free" $12 back.


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 27, 2008)

GeNioS said:


> After you make the exchange, in your messages, there will be a link to claim your "free" subscription.



I never take "free" subscriptions since all I've seen come with that automatic renewal unless you remember to cancel the subscritpion. That could explain why I've never noticed any "refund" before. 



davidvel said:


> And as you said, waaaaay at teh bottom how to get your "free" $12 back.



I'll look for this next time I make an exchange. If I can get $12 back without signing up for the "free" subscription, I'll request it. If I have to sign up for something it's just not worth the effort.


----------



## hunkyleebo (Nov 29, 2008)

I followed the instructions for the refund, but I haven't seen the check yet.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 1, 2008)

I beleive getaway purchases are also eligable for this magazine benefit. II doesn't claim that this is free. They indicate "at no additional cost to you". So you are paying for it whether you take the offer or not unless you ask for a refund. One other term is "One subscription or refund per member per year"


----------



## gmarine (Dec 1, 2008)

I received my $12 refund check today.


----------



## Nanoose (Jun 4, 2009)

They just sent me an email about "Your Special Member Benefit" to choose what "free" magazine I would like. . . Conde Nast, Allure, Golf Digest or Glamour.  

The odd thing is I only have a exchange request in at this time . . . so it's not an official exchange yet????


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jun 4, 2009)

I received the refund in the winter for my May trip. I resent having to take my time to have to write a letter to decline something I do not want. There should be a radio opt out button on the site. I sent an email to II about it.


----------



## JEFF H (Jun 6, 2009)

You have to signup by following the link they send to claim your free magazine subscription. The subscription does not automatically renew and your under no obligation to continue it.
Their is also a link in the offer they send to the $12 refund option. you print out the form,fill it out and mail it in. I received a $12 refund check about 4 weeks latter.
you can only claim this offer once per year per account.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 6, 2009)

JEFF H said:


> You have to signup by following the link they send to claim your free magazine subscription. The subscription does not automatically renew and your under no obligation to continue it.
> Their is also a link in the offer they send to the $12 refund option. you print out the form,fill it out and mail it in. I received a $12 refund check about 4 weeks latter.
> you can only claim this offer once per year per account.



To clarify a little further, you can only obtain one free magazine subscription or one $12 refund once per year. The offer has a $12 value, and you can only get that $12 value once per year. This really isn't a big deal that you have to opt out. I don't even bother. It's not like $12 is going to break the bank.


----------



## hjtug (Mar 22, 2012)

*reminder on II magazine offer*

After finding this thread about a year ago I applied for and received the $12 "refund".  After having made two II exchanges this year I remembered and applied again.  I'm reviving this thread in case any II traders here don't yet know about the magazine offer or, like me, are likely to forget about it.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 22, 2012)

I actually take advantage of this now. Have several subscriptions for the magazines now.


----------



## ttt (Mar 23, 2012)

I have successfully received the refund.


----------



## cissy (Mar 23, 2012)

I've requested the refund numerous times, but have actually received a check only once.  I don't want any magazine, and resent having to request a refund.


----------



## winger (Mar 23, 2012)

Lol I have two II accounts.  I guess the two kids can try to get the refund! Thanks for posting.


----------



## avad88 (Mar 23, 2012)

*Refund*

I have received the refund several times--sometimes in my husband's name and sometimes in mine. 
 It takes weeks to get the check, but $12 is better than those magazines you don't want.


----------



## hjtug (Mar 23, 2012)

cissy said:


> I've requested the refund numerous times, but have actually received a check only once.  I don't want any magazine, and resent having to request a refund.



Are you trying to get the refund with every exchange?  You can get only one subscription or refund per year.


----------



## Art (Mar 24, 2012)

hjtug said:


> Are you trying to get the refund with every exchange?  You can get only one subscription or refund per year.



I just received my $12 check  for  an exchange I made several  years ago.

When I was completing the form I noticed slightly different  wording that seems to eliminate the once per year thing:

"U.S. orders only. There is a limit of *one magazine subscription per transaction*. This offer is non-transferable and available to Interval members only. The magazine subscription may only be redeemed after making a qualified Interval transaction."

That is the paragraph that I recall previously saying "*one per year*."

If missed seeing the "one per year" statement, please point me to it.

Thanks

Art


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 24, 2012)

Art said:


> I just received my $12 check  for  an exchange I made several  years ago.
> 
> When I was completing the form I noticed slightly different  wording that seems to eliminate the once per year thing:
> 
> ...



When you click on the offer on the main interval page, the following language still appears:



> One subscription or refund per member per year.



The form to print out and fill in is at the bottom of that same page.


----------



## siesta (Mar 24, 2012)

hjtug said:


> Are you trying to get the refund with every exchange?  You can get only one subscription or refund per year.


its NOT one per year (maybe for refunds), but I have like 3 magazines coming to my home, and 2 to my sisters. And 1 more I will do refund for.


----------



## hjtug (Mar 24, 2012)

Art said:


> If missed seeing the "one per year" statement, please point me to it.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Art



At the Interval Website click on the "benefits" tab at the top.  Under "Interval Membership" click on "see all".  Click on "Magazine Benefit".  In that section I see:

"One subscription or refund per member per year."

If one can actually get more that one subscription or refund per year, perhaps a telephone call to Interval should be made to clarify.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 24, 2012)

siesta said:


> its NOT one per year (maybe for refunds), but I have like 3 magazines coming to my home, and 2 to my sisters. And 1 more I will do refund for.



I agree that while the T&C indicate one per year, it is/was possible to get at least one per qualifying transaction by completing the online form. Since the refund has to be processed manually by mail, it could be that the refund is once per member per year.


----------



## CalifasGirl (Apr 20, 2012)

davidvel said:


> II's site says you can get a refund if you don't want their magazine "benefit."
> 
> I know its only $12 but has anyone successfully received a refund? What do you send them?


I have received a $12 refund twice. You have to send them your II confirmation and a print out of the refund form that you print out from II's website.

------
*Magazine Benefit*

Interval International has teamed up with Condé Nast to bring you as an Interval Member this very special offer. When you make a qualifying transaction** with Interval, included will be the opportunity to receive a one-year subscription to one of the following Condé Nast magazines: Condé Nast Traveler, Allure, Glamour, Golf Digest, or Bon Appétit (all subscriptions valued at $12.00). If you were to go to the newsstand and pick up each issue for one year, you would spend up to $59.00. If you do not wish to accept this offer, no action is necessary.

**The qualifying transactions include; new Interval membership, renewal of your membership, upgrading to Interval Gold or Interval Platinum membership, confirming an Exchange, or purchasing a Getaway. Once you have completed the qualifying transaction – click on the Condé Nast offer, and you will be entitled to choose a one-year subscription!

*Offer and Refund Details:*
Offer valid only for Interval Members residing in the United States. Title selections are subject to change. If you have an existing subscription to the magazine you choose, then your existing subscription will be extended for an additional year. Offer is valid for thirty (30) days from the date when you effect the qualifying transaction described above. First issue will arrive in 6-8 weeks.​ 
One subscription or refund per member per year.

The subscriptions are valued at $12 each. If do not want to receive the subscription and instead prefer to receive a cash refund for the stated value please write “refund” on a copy of your purchase confirmation, complete and print the form below and mail both documents within 30 days of your purchase to:

Condé Nast Special Programs- Interval
P.O. Box 37722, Boone, IA 50037-0722

Name___________________________
Address_________________________
City/State/Zip_____________________


----------



## hjtug (May 11, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> I agree that while the T&C indicate one per year, it is/was possible to get at least one per qualifying transaction by completing the online form. Since the refund has to be processed manually by mail, it could be that the refund is once per member per year.



A few weeks ago I submitted a request for a second refund in 2012.  I even sent  a transaction receipt that was in my wife's name while the first one was in my name.  Conde-Nast has rejected it saying that we are eligible for only one per year.


----------

